# White Homer Needs New Home (CO)



## Home4Lennon (Dec 21, 2005)

Hello. My name is Kristi Miller. A few years ago, a pigeon found it's way to our house in Littleton, Colorado. It had a broken wing and we decided to help the wing heal. When we tried to let it go again, it couldn't fly very well at all, so we've become it's home. I have kept it in a large cage, and it's been a great pet until recently. I had to move to Boulder for college and it's difficult to have a bird in my house because my roommate has a lot of allergies. I'm looking for new home for it and I was wondering if anyone could help me out. It's a beautiful bird, but it has a bit of an attitude. It's a biter, but it's loveable anyway. Any advise would be very helpful. Thanks so much. 

Kristi Miller
[email protected]


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Kristi and welcome to Pigeon-Talk. Hopefully a home will turn up soon. If not, it may be possible to ship your bird to someone outside of your area, or perhaps we can find a local pigeon fancier to adopt. I am assuming the bird's name is Lennon .. yes? 

Does Lennon have any identification bands on the legs?

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Good thing it wasn't spelled "Lenin" or you'd know for sure that it was a "commie" pigeon, and a "white Russian" to boot!

Seriously, I've always wanted a white one and I'd give it a good home but it'd have to be shipped to Tulsa.

Pidgey


----------



## Home4Lennon (Dec 21, 2005)

*More info and pictures of Lennon*

Lennon was found with no i.d. tag and a broken wing. He is pretty easy to take care of, I have a large cage that I could sell for a reasonable price. I am just looking for a nice home for him, where he won't be mistreated and he will be handled frequently. He eats basically any bird food found in pet stores, he loves ice in his water . Here's a hyperlink with 6 pictures of him/her. www.iec.net/lennon

Let me know if anyone is interested. Thanks!

~Kristi


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Beautiful*

bird. Hope it gets a good home.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Kristi,

Lennon is a very beautiful pigeon! If you don't find a good home in your area, I would definitely suggest making arrangements with Pidgey for adoption. Lennon would have a great home with Pidgey and the opportunity to meet other pigeons and perhaps find his soul mate.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

This is an interesting page on shipping pigeons:

http://www.angelfire.com/oh/raraavis/mbc.html

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

These are the boxes that I see most frequently used: http://www.hm-e.net/

Terry


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

your pigeon is male and may i add it is a very nice looking bird i have a white homer looking for a partner for her and am willing to give it a loving home i live in GA but would need it shipped if possible if you have any questions plz message me at [email protected]


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey Lennon and Kristi,

I will be sending you a box for him soon. Lennon will be joining my birds here in Orlando Florida. He will have his own cage and hopefully a nice hen too in which he can have some nice babies with. Since Lennon has gotten acustomed to living inside I decided he will, for the most part, live inside Provided he doesn't attempt to attack or kill the cats. I have one white cock bird that wants to mate with anything and everything. I have never seen a bird that was so willing to beat up a cat, ever! lol. He's a funny guy. Well the search is now on for a hen for Lennon. Maybe I will produce a nice girl for him, I have some hatching now. Thank you Kristi for taking the time to find Lennon a good home and caring for him. You are a perfect example of a person with good intentions and a great heart. Anyone else who didn't care or loved pigeons would have dropped Lennon off at a local petshop. I look foward to getting him. I have a pair of rollers comming Monday too.

Thanks!

Luis


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Luis,

I'm glad to hear that Lennon will soon have a new home. Thank you, and also thank you Kristi for your care, and taking the time to find a good home for this bird.

We appreciate the update. Please let us know when the bird is at its new home.


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

Home4Lennon said:


> Hello. My name is Kristi Miller. A few years ago, a pigeon found it's way to our house in Littleton, Colorado. It had a broken wing and we decided to help the wing heal. When we tried to let it go again, it couldn't fly very well at all, so we've become it's home. I have kept it in a large cage, and it's been a great pet until recently. I had to move to Boulder for college and it's difficult to have a bird in my house because my roommate has a lot of allergies. I'm looking for new home for it and I was wondering if anyone could help me out. It's a beautiful bird, but it has a bit of an attitude. It's a biter, but it's loveable anyway. Any advise would be very helpful. Thanks so much.
> 
> Kristi Miller
> [email protected]


*I hope you find that homer a home and good luck with it see you around.*


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Lennon has made it here to Orlando FL safe and sound. He is a great bird with an amazing attitude. He will perch on your hand but is very willing to try and take skin off of your other hand if you try to pet him. lol.

I want to thank Kristi for being such a responsible, loving and caring owner. Anyone who didn't care about the bird would have just let him loose to wonder the skys and become a feral. Kristi is a perfect example of what not only pigeon owners, but all animal owers should be like. Every animal you take in you should be completely responsible for no matter what the obsitcal or costs.

Thanks Kristi you did a good thing. And now to find this handsome bachelor a hen so that he can have a good time and take his fustrations away from me! LOL

Luis


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow! This is wonderful news! Luis, thank you so much for adopting Lennon, and many thanks to Kristi for all that she did for him! Very well done!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Luis for adopting this wonderful pigeon. And thank you Kristi for the great care you gave him all this time.
Lennon is a lucky pij.

Reti


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey Everyone,

Lennon, his new pigeons friends and I will be leaving the state of Florida to head back up north later this month. Lennon is doing great and when I get back home he and his friends will get a nice big loft outside. Hopefully it wont snow again until next year, but the chances are slim. We will be packing up the truck and headed home sometime after the 19th. I will update more as we progress with the loft cage. He still needs a girlfriend but I'm sure we will find one soon enough.

Thanks!

Luis


----------

